
Guide to $1M Eve Online Battle Tomorrow - mzzter
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/7sa25p/after_15_years_eve_online_is_having_its_first/?st=JCREHT65&sh=99174ea0
======
mrarjen
That first comment on Reddit kinda sums it up... Huge hype and letdown at the
same time. But a great write-up non the less! Looking forward to hear more
about this.

